# Hand-held GPS



## UncleTed (May 2, 2007)

I have been looking to buy a GPS to fish with. I have talked to several people in the fishing forum and thought this might be a good place to get some more detailed info. I have been looking at the Lowrance ifinder H2Oc. Is it worth the money over a cheaper Garmin? I have had two guys offer me a garmin at a cheap price,but i am not sure it is what i want. Anyone out there with some info or an opinion would be helpful.


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

I've been using teh H2Oc on my 16 footer for over year now, just added teh Lakemaster Pro map chip for Michigan and have been very satisfied. I have an old Garmin handhels that I sue as a back up on both boats. The units don't compare but until I have problems with the Lowrance units, other than operator error, I have only good thinggs to say.

I posted up here a couple weeks ago about gps/dsc issues with my new radio. The radio mfg suggested I buy new electronics, after I spent a very pleasant 1/2 -3/4 hour on the phone with the Lowrance folks I decided that I needed another new radio instead.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

H20c people on this sight have spoken highly about their units with the lake maps. Actually a *comparable* Garmin would cost you more. The fishermen tend to go with Lowrance and us land lubbers prefer Garmin.

I have never used Lowrance (strictly Garmin for me, but I do not fish) GPS and can't state any plusses or minus' for those units. If it will be strictly for (or mainly) fishing you might want to be sure it is water resistant and float (the marine handhelds by Garmin do float as well).

I'm guessing that the Lowrance and Garmin units are pretty much created equal (each have their + and - though) and you wouldn't go wrong with either, *but the available maps are not*. If you are going to be using maps, you might want to check out what is offered and the extra they will cost.

H20c.................$220-$270
H20c plus...........$370
I believe both use a memory chip (removeable = good IMHO)

Comparable Garmin is:
eTrex Venture (CX)..........$250-$290
eTrex Legend (CX)...........$290
eTrexd Vista (CX)............$320
GPSMap 60 (CX).............$480 (larger screen)
GPSMap 76 (CX).............$420 (larger screen & floats)
These are suggested retail prices and you can find deals on the internet, All use memory chips (removeable = good IMHO).

Good luck!

Steve


----------



## UncleTed (May 2, 2007)

thanks for the info...i heard that the lowrance hunter model has all the H2O capabilities, but with topographical maps...anyone have info on that?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

what is talked about in this forum:

http://forums.groundspeak.com/GC/lofiversion/index.php?t124050.html

Pro's and cons for both the Garmin GPSMap 60C(S)x and the Lowrance iFinder personally I like the GPSMap 76 CSx--cheaper than, but comparable in function to the 60CSx. The iFinder Hunter *PLUS* comes with a topo map for around $400.

Not sure about the camo color of the hunter--very easy to set it down and never see it again (been there and done that with camo radios and cell phones). The Lowrance has rubber grips making it easier to hold on to, but many companies make rubber covers for the Garmin that protect the whole unit (Foarm makes one of the best for the 72-76 units-- http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1180740429&sr=8-11). The neoprene cases are so-so, but better than nothing.

The newest GPS chips (SiRF III) have 20 channel capability (Garmin uses 12 and Lowrance 15 channels), but one is lucky to have even 12 satellites available at any one time presently. As time goes on and more satellites are put in orbit the those units with more than 12 channel capability will see their day.

Check them all out and try and see them in action--then decide which is best for you.

Steve


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

UncleTed said:


> thanks for the info...i heard that the lowrance hunter model has all the H2O capabilities, but with topographical maps...anyone have info on that?


I have the I Finder Hunt with the Map Create topo Series. I think it is pretty much the same unit as the I-Finder H20 but with a few more hunter specific features like scout mode which lets you draw borders around certain areas and hunter specific icons. The Hunt model has the compass, altimeter, and reads barometric pressure. The thing I miss most on the hunt that would be nice is the peak fish and game activity tables. Other than that its been really good. Its a very good unit too for Geocaching. I bought my mapping pkg and card reader seperatly from when I purchased my GPS so paid more in the long run as opposed to buying it all at once as a bundle.
Go to the Lowrance site and compare the features of the I Finder H2O and the Hunt and see what best suits you. 
I do think it would be handier to be able to hook directly to the computer and avoid the card reader which I think is the case with Garmin. Like Steve mentioned the equivilent unit in a Garmin will cost you about a hundred bucks more which was a big reason why I went with Lowrance. If money was no object I think in hindsight I would have gone with Garmin. They have such a huge following with all the government agencies and military using Garmins. That said I am very happy with my Lowrance and won't be upgrading anytime soon...............Tom


----------



## UncleTed (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone out there have good info on the comparison between the H2O, ihunt and the expedition?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

http://www.lowrance.com/ProductComp...erexpeditionc&parentPage=Outdoor&numCompare=1

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good posts Steve!


*R
:evilsmile
*


----------



## UncleTed (May 2, 2007)

Steve,

Thanks for that last link you posted. Extremely helpful. My mind is made up


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

don't keep us in suspense. What did you decide and why?

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

H20c , cuz the "voices" in his head said so???
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

